#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские монастыри России

## Slobgrva

Дацаны на территории Бурятии, Читинской и Иркутской областей.

1. Улан-Удэнский Дацан Хамбын Хурэ
671050 Республика Бурятия, г. Улан-Удэ.
Адрес сайта: www.datsan.buryatia.ru 

2. Агинский Дацан 
674460, Читинская область, Агинский Бурятский автономный округ, п. Агинское.

3. Курумканский Дацан 
671613, Республика Бурятия, Курумканский рн, с. Курумкан.

4. Сартуул Гэгэтуйский Дацан 
671914, Республика Бурятия, Джидинский рн, с. Гэгэтуй.

5. Эгитуйский Дацан 
Республика Бурятия, Еранинский рн, с. Эгига.

6. Санагинский  Дацан 
671930, Республика Бурятия, Закаменский рн, с. Санага.

7. Иволгинский Дацан 
671210, Республика Бурятия, Иволгинский рн, с. Верхняя Иволга.

8. Кижингинский Дацан 
671450, Республика Бурятия, Кижингинский рн, с. Кижинга.

9. Дацан Балдан Брэйбун 
671830, Республика Бурятия, Кяхтинский рн, с. Мурочи.

10. Тугнуйский дацан 
671340, Республика Бурятия, Мухоршибирский рн, п. Мухоршибирь.

11. Окинский дацан 
671030, Республика Бурятия, Окинский рн, с. Орлик.

12.Тамчинский дацан 
671294, Республика Бурятия, Селенгинский рн, П. Гусиное озеро.

13. Кыренский дацан 
671830, Республика Бурятия, Тункинский рн, с. Кырен.

14. Хойморский дацан 
671023, Республика Бурятия, Тункинский рн, курорт Аршан.

15. Угданский дацан 
674017, Читинская обл.

16. Усть-Ордынский (Абатанатский) дацан 
666110, Иркутская обл, п. Усть-Орда.

17. Анинский дацан 
671410, Республика Бурятия, Хоринский рн, с. Ана.

18. Чесанский дацан 
671462, Республика Бурятия, Кижингинский рн, с. Чесан.

19. Цугольский дацан 
674436, Читинская обл, с. Цугол

----------


## Тимур_

Разрешите вопрос? 
Не могли бы Вы сказать, сколько на сегодняшний день насчитывается буддийских священнослужителей в Бурятии?

----------


## Harer

Небольшая неточность в списке. Хойморских дацанов - 2: "Бодхидхарма" (настоятель лама Даши Шаглахаев) и "Дечен Равжолин". Оба находятся в поселке Аршан. Один на центральной улице, второй несколько в отдалении в лесу. Позачера только приехал оттуда. Обалденно красивые места- Саяны, горный воздух, минеральные источники и ооочень вкусные настоящие бурятские позы!!!! Каждый год туда ежжу! Кто в Сибири здесь рядышком живет - настоятельно рекомендую!!!   :Smilie:

----------


## СергейM

Здравствуйте,
Я был бы вам благодарен 1) за контактную информацию (в первую очередь e-mails), а также 2) за информацию об условиях поступления и обучения в Агинском Бурятском буддийском институте (Агинский Дацан), Буддийском университете «Даши Чойнхорлин» им. Дамба Даржа Заяева (Иволгинский Дацан).

Искренне,

----------


## Дифо

> Дацаны на территории Бурятии, Читинской и Иркутской областей.
> 
> 1. Улан-Удэнский Дацан Хамбын Хурэ
> 671050 Республика Бурятия, г. Улан-Удэ.
> Адрес сайта: www.datsan.buryatia.ru 
> 
> 2. Агинский Дацан 
> 674460, Читинская область, Агинский Бурятский автономный округ, п. Агинское.
> 
> ...



Подскажите какие из них входят в БТСР?

Диф

----------

